# Correct spoke length for 2 speed hub conversion 26" rim



## racingjeff (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a 1965 Sears Spaceliner 26" wheels with a regular hub. I have the correct Bendix 2 speed hub I want to mount. What length spokes would be correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Beaverdam (Mar 5, 2011)

If the spoke pattern is 4 cross the spokes are tangential to the hub, and hub size makes little difference; you can use the original spokes. Otherwise, spokecalc works great although you may have to do some measuring.


----------



## kenji (Mar 5, 2011)

i just did a 4 cross 2 speed 26 " today, before i saw this post
 lol


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 5, 2011)

10 5/8 in spokes


----------



## racingjeff (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies !


----------



## kenji (Mar 6, 2011)

just 4 crossem see...


----------

